# Printer does not print from the computer.



## oversagene (Oct 14, 2008)

hp pcs1300 series all in one printer is offline and will not print from the computer nor does it scan from the scan button. What can I do to repair same. I am not a computer expert.
S/n MY 3908BF 287
Q 3500 A 9/24/83.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

is it plugged into a USB port? And if usb is it directly connected to the computer, or is it an external USB hub ( like a splitter to give more connections)...

* confirm that other USB devices work...camera, MP3 etc

Have you restarted your computer,


----------



## oversagene (Oct 14, 2008)

it's plugged into a usb port at the rear of the computer 7 is directed connected. Other devices do work and computer has been restarted. Thanks for the help even though I need more. HELP!!!


----------



## oversagene (Oct 14, 2008)

My [printer does not print so I can't print out the Guide for New Members or for My Posts.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

right click on the "My computer" Icon and select "manage"...click "Services" ( under Services and applications)... On the right side look for Print Spooler, make sure it says "Started", if not restart it ( not the computer the service)...the option is on the right click menu or look at the top...make sure Print spooler is selected.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

also try...in printer menu, double click your printer icon...then in the window that pops up, click "Printer" menu...make sure "Use Printer offline" is UNchecked.


----------



## oversagene (Oct 14, 2008)

I have learned my computer is set to'Offline' and I need to know how to set it 'Online'. Thanks for all of the previous help and support.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

did you do anything I told you?


----------

